# Should I move into the guestroom???



## Tatreail (Oct 29, 2010)

I have been with my husband for almost 8 years (married almost 5.) I got married very young 20, we have a large age difference 41 years. I have moved out before 3 threes ago but came back only after a month. Two nights ago we talked about divorce again..I wrote him a 5 page letter telling just how I felt. At the time he said he felt the same time. I care about him, but I am now "In" love with him anymore....if I ever was. He even said he had seen this coming for awhile, and that he though I was not "in" love with him when I moved back in three years ago. The next day however he does not even want to talk about things. 

Currently I am a college student about to go into an internship, were I can not work. I have not worked for the last two years because I needed the time to do school work and he said he would go to work instead. I can not get my own place until I have a job which will be in 7 months. I tried to talk to him last night about things but he would not talk about things with me. I am confused and not sure what to do. I know I don't love him and want out yesterday. I was thinking about trying to talk to him about me moving into our guestroom. I'm not sure if this is too soon or not.

What i really need is him to be willing to talk to me about things, so we can plan on how to split up our life, home, animals everything. We have no kids which is good. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

My husband told me 4 weeks ago he does not want to be married anymore....plain and simple...He mvoed into the guest bedroom 2 days later....its hard living in the same house and today at therpay I told him to figure out what couch from what friends he wanted to stay at, because apparently he wanted out,....but he says he needs weeks. 7 months IMO is insane to live in teh same house....there should be some rules of sorts because it has been painful for me to beunder the same roof. Some people can do it, some cant.


----------

